# Best DTG printer for a home based business



## Funkyfreshrags (Jul 30, 2018)

I recently opened my T-shirt business out of my home back in December. As of right now I can print vinyl or printed Vinyl. My business has really picked up in the past three months and I am currently using another T-shirt business to print my direct to garment am a screen pra vinyl. My business has really picked up in the past three months and I am currently using another T-shirt business to print my direct to garment and my screen printing. She currently gives me wholesale pricing on both of these printing processes, however in the past two weeks I have done over $1200 worth of work with her and noticed how much money I could be making if I had my own direct to garment machine. A lot of work that I do is for boutiques so I do feel like I directed garment machine would be my best route. I would like any information on the best places to purchase a direct to garment for a cheaper price. Please let me know your thoughts and any links or websites that you might have to purchase a director garment printer. Please keep in mind that I do want to print on black. That’s one of the faults with her machine is that you can only print on light colored shirts because her printer does not print white ink. Thank you


----------

